# 7970m crossfire gpu-z freeze after doing 3d(with ulps off)



## sy5tem (Nov 20, 2012)

hello,

GPU-Z now freeze when i start it AFTER i played a game or did some benchmark, this as started appening after i turned ulps off!

i have 2x7970m on  a alienware m18x!


thank you!


----------



## sy5tem (Nov 21, 2012)

weird thing, if i open GPU-Z before , everything works, i can do 3d stuff , sensors get log e.t.c , if i close it , and then i try opening it , it freeze on the very first splash screen!

well i turned ulps back on , and it does it. open fullscreen 3d apps(using furmark) , close it, try and open GPU-Z . Freeze on splash screen and my laptop fan go up.


----------



## alamakluke (Dec 7, 2012)

I am having the same issue with my rig. I am running 2xSapphire 7970 in CF and running GPUZ 0.6.6 and the AMD 12.11 beta11 drivers on this rig.

The same issue is occuring on my other rig which is running 1 MSI 7770 GPU and still running GPUZ 0.6.6 and running the AMD offical 12.10 drivers on that one.

That eliminated the AMD drivers and the GPU themselves since this issue is happening on both rigs. The only thing that is common between both rigs in GPUZ 0.6.6

Anybody else have this issue? Any advise?

thanks in advance


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176557We are waiting to hear back from the maker.


----------

